# Point Lookout Kayak Report - 7/12/10



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

^ Mis type - report is for 7/11/10 ^

I got a late start today and put in at Point Lookout state park around 3:00 pm. The weather was fantastic today. Light breeze and Hot :redface:

I was targeting flounder and croaker today so i made my way to the river. I fished in front of the swimming area in 19 to 23 ft of water all day. When i got out to the area i wanted to start at the tide was outgoing and moving at a good clip. I was drifting over 1 mph. I just bought a drift sock so i deployed it and guess what? I was drifting a 1 mph. Made no difference. I guess it only works for windy conditions .

The croaker bite was steady all day. I would pick up 2 or 3 every drift. Ranging from 9" to 15". I was also jigging for flounder while drifting with a bucktail tipped with a squid strip. I only caught 1 flounder and it was a tiny one. Must have been 5 inches long. Well at least i got the first one of the year 

WHERE ARE THE FLOUNDER!!!!! 

I fished until around 8:00pm and kept 9 of the bigger croaker. I caught around 20 croakers in total. The croakers were caught on Squid and several on the bucktail. Not a bad day. 

I did have a nice reality check today. After i put away all my gear and buttoned up the hatches for my trip back to the landing I went to pull the stringer of fish into the back of the boat. Well i underestimated the weight of the fish and yanked them into the dive well. I leaned to far back and that's all it took. Wobble Wobble I went to the left and then to the right. I decide to ditch with hopes the boat would stay upright. Thankfully it did so the only thing bobbing up and down in the water was me . I Walrus flopped back into the boat and all was good. Things can happen quick out there when you are not paying attention.

That was my first dunking of the year and hopefully the last. 

Oh and the payment for a soaking.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great report!! Glad you were able to re-enter safely!  Those are some healthy Croakers there... mmm mmm! LOL

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

According to my experience, Bigger Croakers are in 23-30' of water. However the flounder ar in 12-15' of water between inlet to the end of swimming beach. There is a sharp drop off (10-30' if I remember correctly) at the Cornfield Point. Cornfield Point is also a good flounder spot. I have mentioned few times that the best time for flounder is mid August to mid September. I never fished for flounder after mid September because the flounder season ended in Mid September. But this year the flounder season ends in December. Good number of spot started bite a week ago. I think more flounder will move in a couple of weeks.

BTW, I have caught Flounder in October unintentionally in the past after the flounder season was over. 

The other flounder spots in Western Shore, MD are ST. Jerome's Creek and Piney Point (where big loading dock is less than a mile from the public boat ramp). I am trying to fish St. Jerome's Creek in a few weeks and report the result. St. jerome's Creek is a good place for Stripers in October to December. Piney Point (where the big loading dock) holds also striper, bluefish and perch.

Here are video clips on Youtube about St Jerome's Creek. You will see What I caught last year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XGDz-VuI-o&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K9pw7eBGtY&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNQK5gkqktw&feature=channel

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

MNanolis2001,

Since you fish in the Western Shore. Here is a Video with Flounder after the season is over. St Jerome's Creek is the place I go When small craft warning is issued or when cold.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pksMR1g258s&feature=channel

Joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks again ComeOnFish for all the helpful information. I think i will hit PLO again in a couple weeks and try the shallower sections. 

St Jerome's Creek looks very promising as well. I need to start saving up for a dry suit so i can hit the water this fall


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

the best tip i got from some pro yakers is to keep your head centered in the yak, and when reaching behind its better to sit sideways to get at your stuff keeping centered.

nice croaks by the way


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I will def side saddle when pulling in stringers from now on. Also i will avoid rushing things along. I get too comfortable out there some times and forget where and what I'm doing (Like floating on a plastic boat 1 mile from shore).


----------

